# my walnut trees need help



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

This is in michigan in the lower penn; near toledo. I have these web looking pouches, i believe they are from gypsy moths,? climbing hardwood trees and defolliating the branches with these caccoons. it is to late to wrap burlap around the trunk and get them that way, I f you have an idea on how; getting those that are way, way up, in the tree please enlighten me. I have heard a power washer with soap might do this [kill the thousands of larvae that are in these pouchs] but i'm not sure of this. If you know of something. Or, can help me out with a better way do rid my trees of this pest, please let me know, i need the help. my trees seem to be the only ones thats loaded this year. trees are walnuts.:help:


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds similar to what we call webworms in texas. They live the pecan trees down here. I have a pest control guy with a high power sprayer some out and spray BT, a bacteria strain that coats the leaves of the trees and when the caterpillars eat the coated leaves, the bacteria shuts down their digestive tract and they die. Completely safe, the BT only affects this worm. He is able to top out 90 foot pecans with the sprayer. I'd google webworm treatment in your area or call a pest company to see if they can do this.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Not very high tech...but if you can open the webs, birds will feast and caterpillars will be gone. No chemicals needed.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Broughton's answer will the correct one. At least here in the northeast the fall webworm is just starting. The gypsy moth is a spring time pest here; when it is in caterpillar stage. They don't make webs anyway. 

We are taught, and tell our customers, that the fall web worm is harmless as by this time of the growing season the trees do not need their leaves anyway. If the aesthetics of it bother you, then clip off the branch. The worms do not leave the web, but expand it as they go so cut off enough and burn it. You can spray it with just about any water based insecticide too, if you decide it's necessary. This advice is for our northeastern hardwoods/ornamentals only. I can't speak for other locations and varieties such as the pecans. 

Learn what they are first, then learn about them, THEN decide if action is warranted. Keep us posted. 

Here in the northeast it takes 2 consecutive years of heavy gypsy moth damage to kill healthy trees.


----------



## bsa_bob (Oct 31, 2010)

PAbugman said:


> I think Broughton's answer will the correct one. At least here in the northeast the fall webworm is just starting. The gypsy moth is a spring time pest here; when it is in caterpillar stage. They don't make webs anyway.
> 
> We are taught, and tell our customers, that the fall web worm is harmless as by this time of the growing season the trees do not need their leaves anyway. If the aesthetics of it bother you, then clip off the branch. The worms do not leave the web, but expand it as they go so cut off enough and burn it. You can spray it with just about any water based insecticide too, if you decide it's necessary. This advice is for our northeastern hardwoods/ornamentals only. I can't speak for other locations and varieties such as the pecans.
> 
> ...


thank you for the in depth reply-i will get some insecticide at lowes this week and start up my power washer 3000psi , This will reach the top of the tree. NOW -------do i have to just thourghly soak these web sacks -or do they have to be completely removed from the tree. I mean these things are up there 20' or more in the tree?:huh:

ps/--- I cut down a low web sack , tonight, and there are tons of little tiny green worms in this web pouch like thing.they are an 1/8" long or so.


----------

